# Yosemite Rv'ing



## joshfrantz (Nov 30, 2004)

In trying to set up a spring trip to Yosemite I am finding out that it seems the park is not very "trailer friendly". Has anyone taken their trailer in or around Yosemite and have any suggestions. Those places that I did find had lots of size and slides restrictions.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

joshfrantz said:


> In trying to set up a spring trip to Yosemite I am finding out that it seems the park is not very "trailer friendly". Has anyone taken their trailer in or around Yosemite and have any suggestions. Those places that I did find had lots of size and slides restrictions.
> [snapback]20907[/snapback]​


We are planning a trip there during the early summer months. Still too early to reserve a spot for that time frame. Anyway, we camped there about 2 1/2 years ago with a tent trailer in the valley floor. No problems! Someone even pulled in with a TRIPLE axel 5th wheel! Biggest thing I had ever seen!

Check out this link: Yosemite camping There's alot of good information in there. I believe we camped in Lower Pines before. This is in the valley floor.

Hope this helps!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We camped there last June but stayed at the 1000 trails preserve 5 miles outside the park. Was kind of the best of two worlds - full hook-ups & only minutes from the park. Although the 1000 trails preserve is a member only campground they do have sites available across the street for anyone to use. You may also be able to walk in to the campgropund and use the facilities as well. They have a large lodge with amenities for kids, seperate adult area, satelite TV, nice lake to fish or rent paddle boats, etc...

Here is their link:
Yosemite Lakes

I also have a few pictures from this trip in the member gallery.

From what we saw while in the park most or all of the sites are dry camping, and perhaps had water. Expect the campgrounds to be crowded and busy. But hey, you'll be out seeing the sites during the day so no biggie.

We absolutely loved Yosemite and will go back again soon.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

joshfrantz said:


> In trying to set up a spring trip to Yosemite I am finding out that it seems the park is not very "trailer friendly". Has anyone taken their trailer in or around Yosemite and have any suggestions. Those places that I did find had lots of size and slides restrictions.
> [snapback]20907[/snapback]​


We're going in early June- we've camped there before, but never in our Outback. I don't forsee any problems trailering there though- the park is lousy with RV's and trailers. Most of the sites are plenty big for even the bigger Outbacks.

Kevin P.


----------



## joshfrantz (Nov 30, 2004)

*"I don't forsee any problems trailering there though- the park is lousy with RV's and trailers."*

Kevin - Is the park "lousy" or did you maybe mean busy? Kinda makes a difference....


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

joshfrantz said:


> *"I don't forsee any problems trailering there though- the park is lousy with RV's and trailers."*
> 
> Kevin - Is the park "lousy" or did you maybe mean busy? Kinda makes a difference....
> 
> ...


Ah, yes, that was a misplaced expression. The park is great, but you can't swing a dead cat without hitting an RV or trailer. Lord knows that I've tried!









Kevin P.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

kjp1969 said:


> joshfrantz said:
> 
> 
> > *"I don't forsee any problems trailering there though- the park is lousy with RV's and trailers."*
> ...


If you can manage to go during the week it is much less crowded. The campgrounds may still be full, but the day-trippers primarily come to the park on the weekends.


----------



## joshfrantz (Nov 30, 2004)

Great advice! I will use it. Thank you so much.


----------

